# Mon iPad ne charge plus qui peux m'aider S'il vous plais



## Nalin (5 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, 
Dernièrement mon Ipad ne charge plus, c'est la première fois que je rencontre ce problème. Ayant presque plus de batterie il s'est éteint, (ce qui est normal pour l'instant). 
je le rallume en le branchant à ma prise, il se rallume , il est à 2% puis plus rien... il ne charge plus !!!! Pourtant il est bien mis en charge !!! Je ne comprends pas ce fait. 
merci de m'en informer. 
merci d'avance


----------



## Ione (14 Juin 2014)

J'ai le même problème avec mon iPad III. Jusqu'ici je n'avais jamais rencontré de difficulté et depuis aujourd'hui il refuse le chargement.
J'arrive encore à le lire sur iTunes mais que dois-je faire ?
J'ai bien sûr essayé les différents câbles dont je dispose mais rien n'y fait.
Faut-il que je réinitialise (si j'y parviens ?) ou se peut-il qu'il faille changer une pièce ?
Bien évidemment j'avais pris un apple.car qui s'est terminé il y a un mois !
De plus il me semble qu'il chauffe beaucoup sans fonctionner. 
Merci d'avance pour la réponse que vous êtes susceptible de m'apporter.


----------



## gmaa (14 Juin 2014)

Et la solution est ?


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (14 Juin 2014)

Une fois sur un PC Windows (je sais rien à voir) la batterie ne chargeait plus. Après l'avoir formaté, la batterie s'est remise à charger.

A voir sur un iPad...


----------



## malex (20 Juin 2014)

Moi j'ai un ipad air, et il est venu avec le même gros chargeur blanc que les vieux iphone et ipad (pas le chargeur fin) sauf qu'il est légèrement plus puissant, 12watts au lieu de 10w, et du coups si je me trompe de chargeur il ne charge quasi pas ou alors très lentement. Tu as quel ipad? Utilises-tu bon chargeur?


----------



## keshia71 (29 Juin 2014)

Bonjour 
j'avais le même probléme que vous et je suis allée dans un apple store et il me l'on changer gratuitement sans aucun probléme . 
bonne journée


----------

